# Word 2003 Formatierung Überschriften



## bledgretked (26. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab ein Problem mit Word 2003 beim Formatieren der Überschriften:
hätte gernfolgendes:

1. Überschrift 1
1.1 Überschrift 2
2. Überschrift 1
2.1 Überschrift 2
2.1.1 Überschrift 3
2.2 Überschrift 2

bekomme aber:

1. Überschrift 1
1.1 Überschrift 2
2. Überschrift 1
2.1 Überschrift 2
*1*.1.1 Überschrift 3
2.2 Überschrift 2

Kann mir jemand helfen********
Gruß
bledgretked


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. November 2010)

Hi bledgretked

Herzlich willkommen auf tutorials.de

Die Inbox ist dafür da Tutorials und Artikel einzureichen. Fragen bitte im Forum stellen! 

Ich hab den mal verschoben


----------



## bledgretked (29. November 2010)

*Problem mit Word 2003 beim Formatieren der Überschriften*

Hi Leute,

hab ein Problem mit Word 2003 beim Formatieren der Überschriften:
hätte gernfolgendes:

1. Überschrift 1
1.1 Überschrift 2
2. Überschrift 1
2.1 Überschrift 2
*2.1.1 Überschrift 3*
2.2 Überschrift 2

bekomme aber:

1. Überschrift 1
1.1 Überschrift 2
2. Überschrift 1
2.1 Überschrift 2
*1.1.1 Überschrift 3*
2.2 Überschrift 2

Wie an den Grafiken zu sehen ist sollte bei 3. Ebene (linke Grafik) stehen "1.1.1." tatsächlich steht aber nur "1". 
Im Vergleich rechte Grafik Überschrift 2 (2. Ebene)
....ich hoffe, dass ich dies richtig interpretiere****!!
Die  Ziffern sind grau hinterlegt, vermutlich bedeutet dies =automatische Zuweisung je nach Voreinstellung.
Wenn ich manuel 1.1.1. eintrage erhalte ich nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.


Kann mir jemand helfen********
Gruß
bledgretked


----------

